# Rebecca  Minkoff on selling block?



## starbucksqueen

Hello all: 
I came across this story that was in WWD.  They claim that Rebecca Minkoff is searching for a buyer for her brand. If anyone has a subscription to women's wear daily or can find this story elsewhere,  I'm providing the link.








						Is Rebecca Minkoff on the Selling Block?
					

The lifestyle brand is said to be talking with companies about a potential deal.




					wwd.com


----------



## Antonia

starbucksqueen said:


> Hello all:
> I came across this story that was in WWD.  They claim that Rebecca Minkoff is searching for a buyer for her brand. If anyone has a subscription to women's wear daily or can find this story elsewhere,  I'm providing the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Rebecca Minkoff on the Selling Block?
> 
> 
> The lifestyle brand is said to be talking with companies about a potential deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wwd.com


@poizenisxkandee had posted about this yesterday in the chat thread.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> @poizenisxkandee had posted about this yesterday in the chat thread.


I can't see how it can be the same w/o her...but then again I prefer the old bags anyway


----------



## starbucksqueen

It's official








						Rebecca Minkoff Sells To Sunrise Brands - Retail Bum
					

Rebecca Minkoff has been sold. The New York-based fashion label has reportedly been sold to Los Angeles-based diversified apparel company, Sunrise Brands.




					retailbum.com


----------



## fierce

starbucksqueen said:


> It's official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Sells To Sunrise Brands - Retail Bum
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff has been sold. The New York-based fashion label has reportedly been sold to Los Angeles-based diversified apparel company, Sunrise Brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retailbum.com


That would explain why the upcoming RM sample sale is being grouped with Joie and Equipment items. Sad, I think she is the last of the 2000 era designers to sell her company - Botkier, Foley & Corinna, Kooba, etc.


----------



## snibor

starbucksqueen said:


> It's official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Sells To Sunrise Brands - Retail Bum
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff has been sold. The New York-based fashion label has reportedly been sold to Los Angeles-based diversified apparel company, Sunrise Brands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retailbum.com


I did not know this.  Very disappointing to me


----------



## andral5

snibor said:


> I did not know this.  Very disappointing to me


Indeed, SOOOOOO disappointing!!!!!
I just read her book Fearless a couple of months ago and it's inspirational. And now, this...


----------



## starbucksqueen

I knew that when she made her way to QVC that things probably weren't that good.  The brand was always affiliated with higher end department stores. And usually brands don't make their way to QVC unless they're new or they need to increase sales. Of course, that's not the case with everything but RM took quite a hit when the pandemic hit. They had been cutting corners in recent years--removing pockets from designs, for example. And I noticed that they removed the ring from the Julian backpack. That was an important security feature. Supposedly she will remain the creative director of the brand.


----------

